# This thing is ugly as I don't know what.



## szathmarig (Oct 26, 2016)

Corgi?
http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/mcy/5785135881.html


----------



## bricycle (Oct 26, 2016)

aww, it's cute!


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 27, 2016)

Must be a lot of weird stuff in Harrisburg.  This guy is trying to sell his toilet scooter.
http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/atq/5842256589.html


----------



## Boris (Dec 2, 2016)

Cushman Model 32
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ie_owned_by_Rinco_Roos_US_Navy_31558_pic1.JPG


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 3, 2016)

We saw something very similar in another recent thread.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 10, 2016)

To me a motorized toilet.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 11, 2017)

One man's toilet, another man's... 

My toilet has a side car.


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> One man's toilet, another man's...
> 
> My toilet has a side car.
> 
> ...






Waste Disposal Box on the Toilet Scooter!  You must be rich!  Everyone else just leaves their sh*t in the street.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 12, 2017)

it's human waste powered... the side car is strictly for toilet paper.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 12, 2017)

A couple more of my "motorized toilets"...


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 12, 2017)

Nuthin more cool than a Salsbury!!!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 12, 2017)

Buck Rogers had one, doncha know?!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 14, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Nuthin more cool than a Salsbury!!!!



I agree!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 14, 2017)

I drove this for 10 years on the streets in the late 80's. 1957 German NSU 150cc shaft drive "Prima..D". It was a BLAST. Shift was on the grip. (It had the original tool kit, and yes, I did change a tire on the side of the road once!) Then the retro's came out, fun was over, so sold it.  Bob


----------



## Nashman (Apr 15, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Nuthin more cool than a Salsbury!!!!



Don,  Did you see my '57 NSU in this post?


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 15, 2017)

Sure did Bob...love it!


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 15, 2017)

@Nashman, that Prima D is BAD-ASS!! Love it!! I rode a 123cc Allstate Vespa (1963) for almost 20 years in South Pasadena... sweet, orig little machine. Hard to believe it had such gorgeous original paint... got it from the orig. owner with low miles... rode the piss out of it for two decades. I hated selling it but it meant I could get my Salsbury and other scooters along the way... always lusted after a Prima like yours though. So nice to see, thanks for posting.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow...THANKS....  You are the "man" with the goods, I'm a "fossil" with a "past" but I've always liked the "unusual"...Ha! A 1959 Crestliner "Jetstreak" I ran for a few years..total fin unit..There are lots nicer, mine was metal, fiberglass  LOOKOUT...crazy


----------



## Nashman (Apr 15, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> @Nashman, that Prima D is BAD-ASS!! Love it!! I rode a 123cc Allstate Vespa (1963) for almost 20 years in South Pasadena... sweet, orig little machine. Hard to believe it had such gorgeous original paint... got it from the orig. owner with low miles... rode the piss out of it for two decades. I hated selling it but it meant I could get my Salsbury and other scooters along the way... always lusted after a Prima like yours though. So nice to see, thanks for posting.
> 
> View attachment 451496
> 
> View attachment 451497



SWEET!! Thanks!


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 16, 2017)

The jetstreak has me sitting here with a dopey, involuntary grin on my face... stupified... LOVE it.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 23, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> The jetstreak has me sitting here with a dopey, involuntary grin on my face... stupified... LOVE it.



Thanks..we obviously have similar tastes.  Ha!! Thanks for sharing your pics. The Cabe is really cool for networking on anything. Cheers...Bob


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 24, 2017)

@Nashman, we do share similar tastes... I had two Nash Metros at one time... a guy begged me to buy them out of his driveway for $400. So I dragged them home and fiddled with them, and when I had to make room I put them on the then fledgling ebay and the pair sold for $5k. Blew my mind. 

Have you ever seen the Astra-Gnome? It's a futuristic bubble car designed by Richard Arbib and put on a 56 Nash Metro chassis. It's the ultimate for a space nut like me. It's at a little Metro museum in LA... killer. Runs and drives too, and the bubble top goes up and down.. it's nutty. 

Here is a link to a site with lota info... https://mariothemultipla.wordpress....rful-no-2-the-astra-gnome-time-and-space-car/


----------



## nycet3 (May 6, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> One man's toilet, another man's...
> 
> My toilet has a side car.
> 
> ...




This is amazing!


----------



## Nashman (May 6, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> @Nashman, we do share similar tastes... I had two Nash Metros at one time... a guy begged me to buy them out of his driveway for $400. So I dragged them home and fiddled with them, and when I had to make room I put them on the then fledgling ebay and the pair sold for $5k. Blew my mind.
> 
> Have you ever seen the Astra-Gnome? It's a futuristic bubble car designed by Richard Arbib and put on a 56 Nash Metro chassis. It's the ultimate for a space nut like me. It's at a little Metro museum in LA... killer. Runs and drives too, and the bubble top goes up and down.. it's nutty.
> 
> ...



 Astra- Gnome.  Groovy. Like the Batmobile and George Jetson's ride all in one. I'll check out that site later. THANKS!!  Cool that you had some METS. Not ONE...but TWO!!  Ha!!  Yeah, we like the same stuff. You saw my ( used to own) '57 NSU scooter, '58 Pontiac, '59 Crestliner Jetstreak boat, and my '55 Nash Ambassador Custom Country Club...I've posted? I think think that's how we arrived here? I dunno.my memory is not great. Here was my boat/Crestliner Jetstreak.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 6, 2017)

Love the Pontiac and that boat! I have a friend who has a '58 Chevy in black, 2-door...probably got it after seeing American Graffiti...the body styles for 1958 GM cars were even better than the fabled '57 Bel Airs.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 6, 2017)

Nashman said:


> I drove this for 10 years on the streets in the late 80's. 1957 German NSU 150cc shaft drive "Prima..D". It was a BLAST. Shift was on the grip. (It had the original tool kit, and yes, I did change a tire on the side of the road once!) Then the retro's came out, fun was over, so sold it.  Bob
> 
> View attachment 451079
> 
> ...




Dang! 150cc wasn't enough to do highway speeds but you gotta love those postwar Germans.


----------



## nycet3 (May 6, 2017)

Here's my 1981 Vespa Primavera ET3. Hence my screen name nyc et3. Never imported into USA. Has the very cool Hella bar end indicator lights.
 Bought it in Australia in 2001. Put it on a boat. Showed up a few weeks later.
 Love this bike.


----------



## Nashman (May 9, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Dang! 150cc wasn't enough to do highway speeds but you gotta love those postwar Germans.



I actually had my 1957 NSU on the highway a few times. Did about 55 mph. Quite stable even. The thing is, one time about an hour later I got a rear flat tire at low speed in the city.( I used the original tool kit and spare to get on my way) At 55 mph getting a flat would have been beyond nasty. Probably would have gone down, flipped, road rash city..Luck of the Irish I guess..hope it continues as I still ride?  I now ride a little retro 2013- 150CC Sym ( Sanyang Indusry) of Taiwan ( made Honda cars and motorcycles for 40 years, 1962-2002)Wolf Classic. It is more stable and responsive and cruises well at 60 mph, but feels best at 50 mph. It is a little "iffy" in a high wind though, much like the NSU...HA!...It's quite unique in that I use a different seat, standard rise bars, coke bottle grips, bags, pulled the pollution stuff. It was more a "cafe" style stock.


----------



## Nashman (May 9, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> Here's my 1981 Vespa Primavera ET3. Hence my screen name nyc et3. Never imported into USA. Has the very cool Hella bar end indicator lights.
> Bought it in Australia in 2001. Put it on a boat. Showed up a few weeks later.
> Love this bike.
> View attachment 462367



Cool and unique!! Right on!


----------

